# Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*

					Die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen hat das Einkaufen über das Internet mithilfe von Smartphones sowie Tablets auf die Probe gestellt und kam neben häufig umständlicher Navigation oder Bedienung auch zu dem Ergebnis, dass auf Mobilgeräten oftmals höhere Preise ausgewiesen werden als beim Shopping am PC.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*


----------



## Zsinj (28. März 2014)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*

Gab es bei unterschiedlichen Browsern auch schon


----------



## Torsley (28. März 2014)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*

gab es da nicht irgendwo mal nen artikel wo sie als beispiel reiseanbieterseiten getestet haben und jeder der mit einem premium gerät, wie zb einem iphone/ipad, die reise buchen wollte bei dem wurde es merklich teurer?


----------



## Teutonnen (29. März 2014)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*

Ich hab hier noch einen PC mit einem Pentium 3 stehen, bekomme ich dann bei TUI Mitleids-Rabatte?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2014)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*

Kann mir nicht passieren, auf dem Gebiet bin ich Weltfremd


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Verbraucherzentrale rügt Online-Shopping auf Mobilgeräten - teils höhere Preise als am PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch einen PC mit einem Pentium 3 stehen, bekomme ich dann bei TUI Mitleids-Rabatte?



Bitte mal probieren. Kann noch "günstig" an nen PII 166Mhz kommen  Der würde sich dann ja direkt lohnen.


----------

